# *** 30 DAY SALE *** Audi UR S4 Control Arm and Bushing Kit w/ Hardware



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Blaufergnugen is proud to announce our current 10% 30 Day Audi Part Specials!

*The Audi S4, S6 20 Valve kits are also on sale!*
Blauparts' Audi 100, A6 V6 12 complete front control arm and bushing kits are now 10% off!

Hurry! All Sale Prices End 10/20/08.
*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Audi Parts Department*


----------

